# Oh Crap I'm Gonna Need Another Lil Big Hauler Car



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Crap looks like I'm Gonna Need Another Lil Big Hauler Car










Ever have one of those days when you click on a link, see a picture and just know, dang it all, I'm going to have to model that...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor;

What a neat little lokie! Do you know whether it was built as an inspection locomotive or a steam dummy?

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh well, at least it is the coach and not the harder to get combine.
Maybe you need to buy them by the sixpac Vic. 
So what is under the floorboards? An 0-4-0 or something a little more? 
The clerestory roof is going to be troublesome on the Lil Big hauler. An LGB Euro coach may be better suited. 

Andrew


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I can see a set of trailing wheels in the back, so it's at least an 0-4-2, but I can't tell if it has a set of leading wheels.
I think that would be a cool project! I'd try to make one of those if I didn't already have too many things going...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, Amber, its a little inspection loco, the more I look at it the more I think its a 2-2-2. Funny thing is it looks like the smokebox is at the floor level behind the pilots crossbeam, must be a really small boiler in there. I have a 0-4-0 Lil Hauler that I was wondering what to do with.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It's hard to make the wheels out in the small image. The close up below does look like a 2-2-2. 
There seems to be an small boiler half sunk into the floor. You could probably kick the coal in with you shoe.










Andrew


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I always enjoy seeing locomotives of this type, whether they are identified as steam trams, steam dummies or inspection engines. Whenever I see one on the net I save the image and now have about 18 different ones on file, some of which were built by Baldwin. The one above, the Yellow Kid, was owned by the Pennsylvania Railroad and operated along the Jersey Shore.

I also have an LGB steam tram that does passenger and freight duty. Victor, it will be a good project.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Looking at the first picture again, I think vsmith is right. It does look like a 2-2-2. The front wheel looks smaller than the main drive wheel, and there doesn't seem to be a connecting rod, just the main rod from the cylinder to the one driver.
I think building one as an 0-4-2would be quite reasonable, I'm guessing there were a lot of them built for commuter use. I'd bet a lot of them were sold on the used market for industrial use and things like track inspection.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

*more*

Hi,






























TOM


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Vic... 

Not to derail the thread, but here's one I came up with from a custom designer using Hartland parts... 

The Harlem Steam Dummy

Start










Finished... 










REVOLUTION, battery and sound card.....










With a 2 car lighted consist


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

That is really very cool.

Best,
TJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, TJ..... 

It really runs great with long run times on the 11.1 volt battery....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking Good!

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

You might want to consider using coal or wood as fuel, instead of paint thinner.

Other than that, it's looking great!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Update, moving along, base paint finished, still need to add finish varnish coat, need some seated figures for the inside.










Chief Inspector Homer spots something on the test track


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor;

Nice! Looks like you've hit another homer. (Oh wait! He would have to fall off that front platform first.) ;>)

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave Meashey said:


> Victor;
> 
> Nice! Looks like you've hit another homer. (Oh wait! He would have to _*fall off that front platform*_ first.) ;>)
> 
> ...


Dave you trying to _*derail*_ things??? LOL


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I think homer sees a donut sitting between the ties. Mmmm, creosote. My favorite!
Looking good Vic!

Andrew


----------



## rongoldfeder (Nov 25, 2014)

*Enclosed steam engine*

The photo at the top of this thread is one I've been trying to find for quite a while. I believe it is the conversion of an 1898 Baldwin inspection locomotive built for the Choctaw Oklahoma & Gulf and then sold through a dealer to the Due West Ry in South Carolina. This line served a church affiliated college and the locomotive was thought to be suitable to carry passengers as well as pull cars, but failed to do the job. If you know where I can find a better copy of this image please let me know at [email protected]. The college doesn't have a copy of it. I did most of the research for the cosmetic restoration of the only surviving inspection locomotive, a somewhat fancier 1889 Baldwin product named the "Black Diamond" now on exhibit at the Museum of Transportation near St. Louis.

Ron Goldfeder


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron I found that image trawling on Google images for inspection engines. Try opening the image alone in its own tab should give you a larger image. Also check the image properties that might give some info on which site was hosting the image, also do an image search using part of the image properties, if you can pull up the image on Google images, the image itself will take you to the page/site hosting it.


----------



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello Vsmith
You of mine remember
http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/29065-president-steam-car.html


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> The photo at the top of this thread is one I've been trying to find for quite a while. I believe it is the conversion of an 1898 Baldwin inspection locomotive built for the Choctaw Oklahoma & Gulf


 Ron,
You did find the reference to the Baldwin drawings of the 2-2-2T on Steamlocomotive.com?
http://www.steamlocomotive.com/single/?page=crip
"_Data from Baldwin Locomotive Works Specification for Engines as digitized by the DeGolyer Library of Southern Methodist University Vol 21, p. 214. Works number was 16027 in July 1898. "_


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

To whom it may concern, due to circumstances beyond my control (Vertical Scope screwing the pooch and deleting 80MB of my photo history three months ago with no resolution) This and all other threads of my 10+ years of activity on this site are now closed, if you are curious please look to my identical threads on LargeScaleCentral which in the coming months I will attempt to re-edit photos into from my personal archives once I have a new storage site up and running. It was fun while it lasted but the collective of monkeys now running this site now have soured my experience. Have a good day.


----------

